# Scott CR1 sizing comparable to older Trek 5200's?



## meff (Sep 17, 2006)

I've got an older model Trek 5200 (from '97) that is a size 58. I can't seem to find any of the geometry and size figures for the old models to compare to the new Scott CR1 frames. Has anyone here ridden one of the older generation OCLV frames and then switched to the CR1? If so, was there any difference with regards to the sizing of the respective brands? I'm wondering if I should be thinking of the XL (58) or the L (56) in the CR1. It is too hard to tell from short test rides!!! 

Thanks for the help,

Mike


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

If you email trek they may be able to send you or email you the geometry. For what its worth- I had a 98 OCLV frame in a size 52. I felt it was a little small for me and I should have had a 54. 
I'm now using a 54 scott cr1-- BUT- the oclv was my 2nd bike and its been 9 years since then-- my measurements havent changed, but my position sure has. 
You're best bet would be to contact trek directly- their customer service is usually pretty good.


----------



## martins (Feb 6, 2007)

*Scott Sizes*

I use a Trek 5000 56cm frame, same in a scott 56cm, Large


----------



## meff (Sep 17, 2006)

Mdeth1313 said:


> If you email trek they may be able to send you or email you the geometry. .


Good idea! I'm going to do that right now....:thumbsup:


----------



## meff (Sep 17, 2006)

Update: Trek customer service says that they don't keep that information (frame geometry and measurements) electronically archived so they can't help me with info with regards to my 'late model' 5200...WHAT!!!! Not the answer I thought I'd get!!! 

Oh well...back to the drawing board with my attempt to hone down my CR1 size decision...


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

meff said:


> Update: Trek customer service says that they don't keep that information (frame geometry and measurements) electronically archived so they can't help me with info with regards to my 'late model' 5200...WHAT!!!! Not the answer I thought I'd get!!!
> 
> Oh well...back to the drawing board with my attempt to hone down my CR1 size decision...


You really don't need to know the Trek dimensions. If you're happy with your current bike fit, just measure your saddle height, bar reach and drop on the 5200. Use Bike CAD or a sketch pad and draw out the CR1 frame for the sizes you're considering. Overlay your saddle height, bar reach and drop and see what frame size comes closest to fitting you. Then go to a bike shop and do a test ride. 

Or, you could just skip the measurements and drawing and go to a bike shop and do a test ride.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

meff said:


> Update: Trek customer service says that they don't keep that information (frame geometry and measurements) electronically archived so they can't help me with info with regards to my 'late model' 5200...WHAT!!!! Not the answer I thought I'd get!!!
> 
> Oh well...back to the drawing board with my attempt to hone down my CR1 size decision...


Trek is too cheap to change molds for their carbon lugs (still standard headsets). I would bet same geometry as now .:idea:


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*1995 Trek Specs*

Here's a scan from the 1995 Trek catalog. Hope this helps.


----------

